# The Original Midlands polishing classes (August)



## caledonia

*The Original Midlands polishing class (August.)*

Defined Details and Bespoke car care are pleased to announce that we will be running further classes based at Autobrite Hq in the midlands. The class will be held on the weekend of the 20th & 21st of Aug. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in. 

 The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

 The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this Payment can be made on the day by cash.

 The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

 To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of 2 for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on :lol:

One of our previous classes at Autobrite Hq.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2940778#post2940778

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

 *Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Lee will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own.
Saturday 20th Beginners coarse.
1. K10mistry
2. Gtijit
3. pebblemonkey
4. Leadfarmer
5. RedTim (conditions)
6. Teacherboy21 (conditions Gordon)
7. Fordrsrickc (conditions Gordon)
8. Andy from Sandy
9. Mejinks
10. Luc4s (conditions Gordon)

Reserve spaces.
1. Felix -82
2. OGGY sri
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 

  ​
*Machine polishing Advanced Class.*
​Got some machine polishing experience but looking to expand you skills? *Attended one of the rotary polishing days above* and are keen to learn more? This day will interest you 

​*Machine Polishing Introduction*
​A quick intro to machine polishing, the machines and products available on the market. Not long will be spent here as the day will assume prior knowledge of machine polishing (not a lot, but some ) ... The theory of how abrasive and filling polishes achieve their correction will be explored to give a broader understanding of the machine polishing process - and how this theory governs products choice, and working techniques.

​*Assessing a Paint Finish*
​We will explore the various types of paint defect that you may encounter and whether or not they are solvable by machine polishing - from general swirls to deep scratches, oxidisation to bird etching. Methods for assessing the paint finish will be looked at - techniques for using swirl spotting lights (and the various lights on the market), as well as proper use of the paint thickness gauge. How to achieve average readings to assess removal rates will also be looked at. 

​*Rotary & Dual Action - The Differences & Similarities*
​The two main types of machine polisher on the market, here we will look at what are the main differences and similarities between rotary and dual action. We'll look at what these difference mean for the polishing process and how they affect the results that are achieved. Also where certain machines would be preferable to others.

​*Rotary Polishing*
​This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Rotary polishing day - looking at methods for maximising the correction where required and ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. We'll focus on how to assess the achieved results, and how to "read" to the paint to give us information on the best methods to proceed with correction the car in front of us. Everything from high speed compounding to fine finishing will be covered. This will also include an in depth session with Smat abrasives and how to work them to gain full correction and increased clarity in the finish.

​*Wool Pads (Rotary)*
​In this section we will look at wool pads and their differences to the ever popular foam that is used by the vast majority of detailers in the UK. The advantages (and disadvantages) of choosing wool will be looked at, with the focus being on wool as a method for achieving serious correction on a large paint area. The techniques with wool are quite different to foam but wool does have some great advantages which will be explored. 

​*Wet Sanding by Machine (DA)*
​In this section we will explore techniques for *wet sanding* using a Dual Action polisher. This is a method to achieve high levels of correction on a local area - we will look at how to maximise the correction achieved while minimising the inflicted paint damage so as to ensure no deep pig tailing is left in the finish which is hard to remove after the sanding. We will also have the *new Meg Da system on hand showing how to work this correction system, whether you are looking to re level the surface, or gain correction from it full correctional abilities. This system has so many hidden benefits as will become clearer on the day.*

​*Avoiding Disaster*
​With the introduction of various new techniques for enhancing correction levels and finish, we will also focus on how to avoid disaster - that is, how to avoid putting in paint marks that cannot be removed, striking through or burning the paint. Emphasis will be put on things to look out for while working and how to gauge the readings from a paint gauge. No method is 100% fool proof but you can go a very long way to ensuring safe polishing by taking precautions and these will be looked at here.
​This day is ideal if you feel you want to expand your machine polishing techniques or build on what you have learned in a previous machine polishing training day. It will have both theory and practical elements to the day, most of the day will be practical to give you as much of a feel for the techniques as possible. 

Sunday 21st of Sept (Advanced Day)
1. NeilG40
2. Fordrsrickc (conditions Gordon)
3. Strangalang
4. Iani Begin.
5. Wedgie (Just loves looking at Lee waxed legs)
6. OGGYsri Begin. (condition Gordon)
7.
8.
9.
10.

Reserve.
1.
2.
3.​
Few picture of previous days at the midlands.


----------



## Dave KG

Just to add here that I will be able to make it down to these classes as well, and after thoroughly enjoying this past weekend's classes, I am looking forward to being a part of these classes as well as a helping hand (and of course, to ensure that Lee is kept on his toes with his waxed legs :lol::lol


----------



## Graham225

I would very much like to attend the beginners class, i have absolutely no experience with machine polishers, but would like to learn how to use one.

Regards

Graham


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im interested in attending the beginners course on 20th Aug. Ill check that im not working that day.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats great guys and many thanks for your interest in our classes! Gordon will be along soon with the relevant information you need. It will be great to have you on board!:thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## UKPonchoMan

All I can add is that, having attended the one last weekend it's a great day out AND a fantastic learning opportunity!


----------



## LeadFarmer

UKPonchoMan said:


> All I can add is that, having attended the one last weekend it's a great day out AND a fantastic learning opportunity!


But more importantly, is there anywhere to buy some lunch from nearby?


----------



## mejinks

I'd like to be put down (on the beginners list that is)


----------



## [email protected]

I do believe that a sandwich is provided, however is Mcdonalds, Subway, KFC or the chippy is more you thing, they are approx 5 minutes away:thumb:

Mark


----------



## caledonia

List updated and thank you for showing an interest in the Midlands classes.
Pms also sent.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

If i didnt need to buy new tyres for the mazda i would have been in for the advanced day.Will try and get to the next one :thumb:


----------



## RedTim

Please put me down for the beginners class on the Saturday

Regards

Tim


----------



## caledonia

RedTim said:


> Please put me down for the beginners class on the Saturday
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim Your name has been added and Pm sent.
Gordon.


----------



## Felix-82

Hi,

Please can you put me down for the beginners class on the saturday

Regards

James


----------



## Goodfella36

Felix-82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you put me down for the beginners class on the saturday
> 
> Regards
> 
> James


Hi Felix

Gordon is still at work but will add your name tomorrow and will contact you with details thank you and look forward to meeting the people who have signed up so far.


----------



## wedgie

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi Felix
> 
> Gordon is still at work but will add your name tomorrow and will contact you with details thank you and look forward to meeting the people who have signed up so far.


Are you going to be there Mr Veet ???


----------



## Goodfella36

wedgie said:


> Are you going to be there Mr Veet ???


Yes Kev lol with my stick on fur :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

BespokeCarCare said:


> Yes Kev lol with my stick on fur :thumb:


You're what?! Remember, you have to be nice to me given that Allie will be home in America during these classes!


----------



## caledonia

List updated and Pms will follow tomorrow.
Thank you for all the interest it is much appreciated.
Gordon.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im thinking of combining this course with a weekends caravanning with the family. Are there any countryside/scenic places within say 45 minute drive of Autobrite premisses? If so Ill have a search for a caravan site. Keeps the missus happy


----------



## NeilG40

Could you put my name down for the advanced class on the Sunday please.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

LeadFarmer said:


> Im thinking of combining this course with a weekends caravanning with the family. Are there any countryside/scenic places within say 45 minute drive of Autobrite premisses? If so Ill have a search for a caravan site. Keeps the missus happy


Hi there

Just some information for you about the local Caravan Parks.:thumb:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=4969

This particular one is approx 40 minutes away and set in near Buxton

As for any more closer 
see here

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=6480

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just some information for you about the local Caravan Parks.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=4969
> 
> This particular one is approx 40 minutes away and set in near Buxton
> 
> As for any more closer
> see here
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=6480
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Many thanks Mark:thumb:


----------



## teacherboy21

hi if theres any spaces left for the beginers can you please put me down...


----------



## caledonia

teacherboy21 said:


> hi if theres any spaces left for the beginers can you please put me down...


Name added to the Saturday class.

I am very busy at present. But will try and get the remainder of the Pm sent out within the next few days.
Thanks 
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Tim Longbottom is added to the class Gordon too..:thumb:

Sat 20 Aug


----------



## pebblemonkey

Hi, please can you add me to the beginners course.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## teacherboy21

caledonia said:


> Name added to the Saturday class.
> 
> I am very busy at present. But will try and get the remainder of the Pm sent out within the next few days.
> Thanks
> Gordon.


thanx for putting my name up its much appreciated... Out of curiousity where in the midlands will the course be held?


----------



## [email protected]

At Autobrite Direct our HQ in Stoke-on-trent:thumb:

Many thanks for your interest!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mark, how do we make payment for the beginners course please?


----------



## Dave KG

LeadFarmer said:


> Mark, how do we make payment for the beginners course please?


You'll get PMs sent out very soon with details I would imagine... Gordon sends them out with all the details you need, I know he's busy working late nights (as usual! :lol correcting a BM 645 this week, but I'm sure he'll sort it this week for you :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

how much does the Beginners Course cost?

im based in Hastings East Sussex and its a 4 Hour drive... Im really looking at doing one of these courses but its going to have to wait at the minute as ive used most of my holiday.

when are they usually held? monthly? quarterly or yearly etc??

thanks Karl


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dave KG said:


> You'll get PMs sent out very soon with details I would imagine... Gordon sends them out with all the details you need, I know he's busy working late nights (as usual! :lol correcting a BM 645 this week, but I'm sure he'll sort it this week for you :thumb:


Thanks Dave:thumb: Didnt want to have missed it somewhere.



20vKarlos said:


> how much does the Beginners Course cost?


Says £65 in the first post:thumb:

Keep an eye on the Regional Groups and Meets section as well, there are courses held by different companies around the UK.


----------



## caledonia

Pms are being sent out tonight. Anyone that has not received one by tomorrow morning.
I would be grateful if you could post up or call myself on 07817 224 869.
Gordon.


----------



## Fordrsrickc

*Midlands course 20th and 21st*

Hi im very interested in the 2 day course for beginer and advanced,. i have had experience in the past using a machine polisher but a long while ago and would like to go on the beginners course as a refresher and to pick up any tips i might not have got all them years ago, also i would like to attend the advanced day too,. how much would this be, how can i pay and where will it be held as i am in the process of setting a mobile vehicle detailing venture up and need all the experience i can get,.and do you hold other types of courses i.e.stone chip repair or dent removal etc.:thumb:
please could you PM me the details thanks


----------



## pebblemonkey

Most of the info you're after is in the first post:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri

I attended the DA course last year but I'm looking to move onto a rotary. Are there any spaces left for the class?

Thanks


----------



## LeadFarmer

Payment sent for beginners course on 20th August :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

List updated and pms will follow tomorrow for those that have enquired privately.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

List is now updated once more and after chatting to those involved. We have decided after a few Pms that we will also run a beginners day on the Sunday along with the advanced. Splitting the class so to speak. Due to members not managing on the Saturday. Same conditions apply as in main post.
Gordon.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im flexible so would it help you if I switched to the Sunday beginners course?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Payment sent. See you Saturday.


----------



## Dave KG

LeadFarmer said:


> Im flexible so would it help you if I switched to the Sunday beginners course?


Be careful, you might be stuck with me on the Sunday


----------



## CraigQQ

Dave KG said:


> Be careful, you might be stuck with me on the Sunday


saturday it is....

only kidding dave :lol:

im not kidding 

:lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dave KG said:


> Be careful, you might be stuck with me on the Sunday


Are you there on both days Dave?


----------



## Dave KG

LeadFarmer said:


> Are you there on both days Dave?


Yup, I will be


----------



## stangalang

I would love to attend the advanced class on Sunday if possible? Really want to pick some brains on specifics

Matt


----------



## stangalang

Please don't think me picky. This is the august training day thread but just realised it says September for the advanced. Given the date is wrong I assume that's a typo?  It is the 21st august, no?


----------



## caledonia

Yes Matt its a typo. It will be held on the 21st of August. Look forward to eventually meeting you also.
Will send pm out in a min.
Thank you for showing an interest in the classes also.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

LeadFarmer said:


> Are you there on both days Dave?


He has no choice really unless he wishes to have a long walk home, and we need someone to make the tea. :lol:

The Sunday date was only opened up due to members asking for this in Pms as they could not make the Saturday class. So there is no need to move days.


----------



## Goodfella36

Still some spots left for Sunday, Sunday’s class will now be split it to beginners and advanced day so anyone out there thinking about it sign up good banter and lots of knowledge to be shared :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Yep will be a cracking day with some great and informative tuition, product & machine knowledge and of course some friendly banter and if you wish to be a part in this - your very welcome! Also i will try to be there in body, mind and soul hobbling like a old man:lol:


----------



## OGGYsri

Still waiting on if I can make the saturday, but if I can make it, how do I have to pay?

Seem to have forgotten how I paid for the previous one. 

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

autobrite-direct said:


> Yep will be a cracking day with some great and informative tuition, product & machine knowledge and of course some friendly banter and if you wish to be a part in this - your very welcome! Also i will try to be there in body, *mind and soul hobbling like a old man*:lol:


Nothing new there then. Thought you where going to surprise us all then.:lol:



OGGYsri said:


> Still waiting on if I can make the saturday, but if I can make it, how do I have to pay?
> 
> Seem to have forgotten how I paid for the previous one.
> 
> Thanks


I will forward to a pm just now. But as you can see from the list the class only has a few more spaces with more in reserve. Unless Sunday suits better.???

Final Pms with the address and class details have also been sent out to everyone on the list that has paid. Again if you have not received a pm by tomorrow. Could you please inform me.
Thanks Gordon.

*P.S. For those that have received a Pm. Dont be frightened by the snakes* :lol:


----------



## pebblemonkey

Thanks for the pm Gordon. Looking forward to the course and meeting everyone.

Snakes? Have I missed something?


----------



## LeadFarmer

pebblemonkey said:


> Thanks for the pm Gordon. Looking forward to the course and meeting everyone.
> 
> Snakes? Have I missed something?


Yeh, Im lookin forward to seeing the snakes. I think they use them to clean inside the exhausts


----------



## caledonia

He is not call Python Dave for nothing you know. But that's another issue.


----------



## CraigQQ

is that why allies always smilling :lol:


----------



## NeilG40

I haven't had a pm yet.


----------



## caledonia

NeilG40 said:


> I haven't had a pm yet.


Sent :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri

If I came on the Sunday, would there be any difference to the saturday beginners class, in terms of using a rotary? 

Thanks


----------



## iani

BespokeCarCare said:


> Still some spots left for Sunday, Sunday's class will now be split it to beginners and advanced day so anyone out there thinking about it sign up good banter and lots of knowledge to be shared :thumb:


If there's a space left for a beginner on Sunday I'm up for it.

Ian


----------



## caledonia

Yes Ian and it would be a privilege to have you along. I will forward you a Pm. But you must have 10 post to read it. So I would head off the the newbie section and welcome a few members to the forum.

Gordon.



iani said:


> If there's a space left for a beginner on Sunday I'm up for it.
> 
> Ian


----------



## caledonia

OGGYsri said:


> If I came on the Sunday, would there be any difference to the saturday beginners class, in terms of using a rotary?
> 
> Thanks


No there would be no difference in the class lay out apart from You will be introduced to the Meg Da correction system as you have already attended the class on the Da. So no need for the pad and polish talk. Unless you require a refresher.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

List updated once more.
Thank You for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I see a few on the Saturday course have conditions next to their name. Not bail conditions are they?


----------



## [email protected]

Great! Shaping up to be a cracking weekend guys and we look forward to seeing you!

Autobrite:thumb:


----------



## wedgie

Is Lee keeping his wax strips at home this time?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caledonia

LeadFarmer said:


> I see a few on the Saturday course have conditions next to their name. Not bail conditions are they?


Nah just for my benefit and the dementia. :lol:With a bit of wit thrown in.


----------



## OGGYsri

So I would be shown the DA stuff again? How much time would be spent on using the rotary? 

Just thinking because I spent the day previously on the DA process.

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Brand new system from megs. Uses mf pads with there new d300 polish, You will be on the rotary most of the day apart from the pad and polish talk.


----------



## OGGYsri

cool, that sounds interesting.


----------



## mejinks

Unique Transaction ID #8NP26289T7684012R

Sorry I've taken so long, had a disaster with the car, however, I just realised I can get there by train, which would cost loads less anyway.


----------



## Felix-82

Hi,

Really sorry to have taken so long but my car decided to become one with a seat leon earlier in the week thanks to some  running straight out in front of the car in front of me  

I will have to duck out of this class but hope to make one next month once my ST has had some surgery and is back on the road :-/


----------



## caledonia

Felix-82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really sorry to have taken so long but my car decided to become one with a seat leon earlier in the week thanks to some  running straight out in front of the car in front of me
> 
> I will have to duck out of this class but hope to make one next month once my ST has had some surgery and is back on the road :-/


Sorry to hear this m8. Look forward to seeing you at one of the future classes.
Gordon.


----------



## luc4s

Hello, have you still got some space on saturday course? Im interested.


----------



## caledonia

luc4s said:


> Can I fit to last space?


Hi there and thanks for taking the opportunity in adding your name to the class.
It should not be an issue as there are spaces available.
But due to your long post count. You can either jump on over to the newbie section and welcome a few members till your post count is 10 or above. This way you can receive PMs with details. Or you can contact me by text on 07817 224 869. I will chat to you tomorrow and sort everything out them.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## wedgie

If anyone who is attending the sunday class, would like to buy any of the stuff im selling in  this  thread, then let me know before hand and i can bring it with me cutting out postage costs..


----------



## caledonia

wedgie said:


> If anyone who is attending the sunday class, would like to buy any of the stuff im selling in  this  thread, then let me know before hand and i can bring it with me cutting out postage costs..


^^^^ Miserable Git :lol: Postage cost and the like.


----------



## caledonia

Lists have been updated once more and we have a few spaces left on Sunday. either for beginners or Advanced.

If anyone is interesting in attending Sundays class and due to we will have no internet access so to speak from this evening. I would be grateful if you could contact me on 07817 224 869 or call Mark at Autobrite Hq tomorrow.
Look forward to seeing you all over the weekend.
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Many thanks for all your interest in our classes everybody! Much appreciated! Will see you over the weekend at some stage and if there is any of you that wish to participate in our training - please contact me asap for this weekends course or for further classes!

See you there!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## gtijit

Top course lads thanks to all and for all the info... I cannot wait to get a Rotary and then come to the advance course...


----------



## pebblemonkey

Yes it was a good day and nice to meet everyone. The speed, length and content of the course was spot on. Thanks for putting it on guys, I can't wait to put everything into practice.


----------



## mejinks

gtijit said:


> Top course lads thanks to all and for all the info... I cannot wait to get a Rotary and then come to the advance course...





pebblemonkey said:


> Yes it was a good day and nice to meet everyone. The speed, length and content of the course was spot on. Thanks for putting it on guys, I can't wait to put everything into practice.


I echo these sentiments 

Who was it that managed to get a lucky strike through? :newbie:


----------



## gtijit

mejinks said:


> I echo these sentiments
> 
> Who was it that managed to get a lucky strike through? :newbie:


That was Katen the big one...lol after the strike through the really NEEDS a paint depth gauage NOW..:lol:


----------



## Fordrsrickc

I thoroughly enjoyed the day, great to meet the other guys and gain best practice and the content of the day was spot on, with great practical and theory overseen with lots of advice and tips.
Looking forward to putting all the training into practice.
Overall a very well structured day and the light snakes went down a treat lol.
Be nice to see some pics up


----------



## luc4s

Thanks  I really enjoy it! Now im going to garage to have a go on my wife Corsa :>


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks to DaveKG, Gordon & Lee for their training:thumb: their knowledge & expertise is unbelievable. A highly recommended course. 

Sadly I didnt get the chance to see the snakes

Any photos yet?:thumb:


----------



## iani

Thanks for a great day guys, I feel confident to have a go at my own cars now, I'd recommend this training to anyone who is interested.

Ian


----------



## [email protected]

Many thanks guys for all the support over the weekend! This is whats its all about, a cracking weekend full of information and advice, meeting new faces and a good laugh! Great to meet you all and hope to see you soon!
There will be some photos hopefully being posted up tomorrow of the weekends happenings

All the best and hope to see you soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## RedTim

First chance to say a big thankyou to Gordon, Dave, Lee and Mark for a fantastic opportunity to learn the basics of the dark art of machine polishing.

My DA won't be sold however I now have to buy a rotary!!

Guys a really well organised day, with lots of hands on, advice and tips and the chance to meet some greet people.


----------



## [email protected]

RedTim said:


> First chance to say a big thankyou to Gordon, Dave, Lee and Mark for a fantastic opportunity to learn the basics of the dark art of machine polishing.
> 
> My DA won't be sold however I now have to buy a rotary!!
> 
> Guys a really well organised day, with lots of hands on, advice and tips and the chance to meet some greet people.


Cheers Tim, was a pleasure to meet you and hope to see you again when you come to vist us for a new Flex:lol:

Many thanks for your support!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Top Top notch guys. cant thank you all enough, loved it :thumb:

Matt


----------



## wedgie

Many thanks for todays, well overdue training class guys :thumb::thumb:



(edit) Lee, you just wait to see whats coming


----------



## Dave KG

Really enjoyed my weekend in the midlands, and great to see the polishing classes that kicked off last year doing so well again this year :thumb:


----------



## mejinks

Just one question, does Lee use Ultrafina or 105 on his legs and what pad? :lol:

*runs*


----------



## luc4s

mejinks said:


> Just one question, does Lee use Ultrafina or 105 on his legs and what pad? :lol:
> 
> *runs*


You should ask him when was questions time :>


----------



## Goodfella36

wedgie said:


> Many thanks for todays, well overdue training class guys :thumb::thumb:
> 
> (edit) Lee, you just wait to see whats coming





mejinks said:


> Just one question, does Lee use Ultrafina or 105 on his legs and what pad? :lol:
> 
> *runs*


I see it has started already Wedgie dont be so mean lol

And well mejinks dont you start as well the grief i get :thumb:
it would be 205 for that smooth look i like lots of clarity haha

Anyway was a great weekend really enjoyed meeting so many nice people and hopefully see some of you again at another advanced day


----------



## OGGYsri

I'd just like to say a massive thank you to Gordon, Dave, Lee and Mark. It was a brilliant day. 

I learnt lots and had some great tuition and guidance.

The day was very informative and will definitely be booking onto an advanced course whenever that may be. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave KG

I hear on the grapevine that the next classes are planned for the 17th and 18th September


----------



## luc4s

Dave KG said:


> I hear on the grapevine that the next classes are planned for the 17th and 18th September


I will be on holiday :/


----------



## Dave KG

I'm sure there will be others as well, fear not


----------



## luc4s

Dave KG said:


> I'm sure there will be others as well, fear not


I will try to come after christmas 
When we will see any pictures?


----------



## [email protected]

Dave KG said:


> I hear on the grapevine that the next classes are planned for the 17th and 18th September


Ooo good time for a steak next time then!


----------



## caledonia

gtijit said:


> Top course lads thanks to all and for all the info... I cannot wait to get a Rotary and then come to the advance course...





pebblemonkey said:


> Yes it was a good day and nice to meet everyone. The speed, length and content of the course was spot on. Thanks for putting it on guys, I can't wait to put everything into practice.





mejinks said:


> I echo these sentiments
> 
> Who was it that managed to get a lucky strike through? :newbie:





Fordrsrickc said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed the day, great to meet the other guys and gain best practice and the content of the day was spot on, with great practical and theory overseen with lots of advice and tips.
> Looking forward to putting all the training into practice.
> Overall a very well structured day and the light snakes went down a treat lol.
> Be nice to see some pics up





luc4s said:


> Thanks  I really enjoy it! Now im going to garage to have a go on my wife Corsa :>





LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks to DaveKG, Gordon & Lee for their training:thumb: their knowledge & expertise is unbelievable. A highly recommended course.
> 
> Sadly I didnt get the chance to see the snakes
> 
> Any photos yet?:thumb:





iani said:


> Thanks for a great day guys, I feel confident to have a go at my own cars now, I'd recommend this training to anyone who is interested.
> 
> Ian





RedTim said:


> First chance to say a big thankyou to Gordon, Dave, Lee and Mark for a fantastic opportunity to learn the basics of the dark art of machine polishing.
> 
> My DA won't be sold however I now have to buy a rotary!!
> 
> Guys a really well organised day, with lots of hands on, advice and tips and the chance to meet some greet people.





stangalang said:


> Top Top notch guys. cant thank you all enough, loved it :thumb:
> 
> Matt





wedgie said:


> Many thanks for todays, well overdue training class guys :thumb::thumb:
> 
> (edit) Lee, you just wait to see whats coming





mejinks said:


> Just one question, does Lee use Ultrafina or 105 on his legs and what pad? :lol:
> 
> *runs*


You will have to check out his new sponsorship deal then :lol:



OGGYsri said:


> I'd just like to say a massive thank you to Gordon, Dave, Lee and Mark. It was a brilliant day.
> 
> I learnt lots and had some great tuition and guidance.
> 
> The day was very informative and will definitely be booking onto an advanced course whenever that may be.
> 
> Thanks guys.





Dave KG said:


> I hear on the grapevine that the next classes are planned for the 17th and 18th September


Your Grapevine is correct Dave. Next months class will be live later this evening. :thumb:

But a big thanks to all that attended the classes over the weekend. You were a great bunch of lads and a real pleasure to meet you all.

Thank you also for all the wonderful feedback on this post.
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

Id just like to echo what Gordon has posted here. All of our classes have been absolutely awesome and we have met some great people, and now with more dates to be added this is a perfect opportunity to spend a day with us learning about the techniques in machine polishing. I would personally like to thank all that have been involved in the Midlands Polishing Classes Gordon, Lee, Dave,Ali and most importantly the guys & gals who have attended our classes! Many thanks and we hope to see you again sometime soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## ryand

Like to come again but its a loooong way! Maybe if Gordon and co come further south...


----------



## pebblemonkey

ryand said:


> Like to come again but its a loooong way! Maybe if Gordon and co come further south...


...Or the north east:thumb:


----------



## Ryan_W

I'm interested in the beginners course... Where abouts in the Midlands is it being help? I'm near Corby, so potentially not too far?

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## wedgie

Ryan_W said:


> I'm interested in the beginners course... Where abouts in the Midlands is it being help? I'm near Corby, so potentially not too far?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


They are held in stoke mate

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_W

Hmm, not too far. Around 1hr 45mins...

Guess I'll wait for the next lot of dates to be published and get my name down.


----------



## Dave KG

Ryan_W said:


> Hmm, not too far. Around 1hr 45mins...
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the next lot of dates to be published and get my name down.


They have been published - 17th and 18th September, see this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229910


----------



## DunkMiTo

*Dates for 2012 and location?*

Hi 
I've come on to this thread quite late. I got in to detailing this year (thanks to Scott at Beautechnique) and am interested in learning the art of machine polishing. I live in Loughborough so I just wondered where abouts in the Midlands do the training courses take place?

Cheers

Dunk


----------



## DunkMiTo

DunkMiTo said:


> Hi
> I've come on to this thread quite late. I got in to detailing this year (thanks to Scott at Beautechnique) and am interested in learning the art of machine polishing. I live in Loughborough so I just wondered where abouts in the Midlands do the training courses take place?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dunk


Doh, just read the previous page, Stoke. That answers that then, just an hour up the road!


----------



## t3zza36

hi can i put my name down for the beginners course pls.


----------



## Jacksones

Is there a new date for this?


----------



## markamo

t3zza36 said:


> hi can i put my name down for the beginners course pls.


am i missing something or is this thread 12 months out of date???


----------



## Raceno7

markamo said:


> am i missing something or is this thread 12 months out of date???


I was thinking that


----------



## slineclean

Any news on a date for the next training event? Thanks


----------

